# zu viel kraut im wasser zum aal fangen oder genau richtig?



## fetti05 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen war gestern zum ersten mal nachangeln auf aal
in einer kleinen au die in die ostsee mündet.
das kraut steht da aber so hoch das ich der meinung bin das mein köder garnicht erst am grund ankommt sonern auf dem kraut liegen bleibt.
kann mir jemand einen guten tipp für eine montage geben bzw. sagen ob es überhaupt sin macht dort auf aal zu angeln.
gruß fetti05


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: zu viel kraut im wasser zum aal fangen oder genau richtig?*

hi
Ne ne keines wegs die Aale lieben Kraut,und verstecken oder ruhen sich drin aus,und fressen auch im Kraut.
Nimm mal KEINE Pose kein Wirbel ein kleines Blei,Haken direkt mit der Hauptschnurr verbinden.Und das legste voll ins Kraut mit Pieper oder anderen Bißanzeiger.
lg


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: zu viel kraut im wasser zum aal fangen oder genau richtig?*

Genau,ich weiß gar nicht was alle gegen Kraut haben,schließlich ist es die Kinderstube und Hauptaufenthaltsort vieler Fischarten.
Der Tipp vom Gründler,also an freier Leine fischen ist genau richtig und wird immer zum Aal führen,obwohl ich aus technischen Gründen die Krautkanten bevorzuge und das sogar noch direkt am Uferrand!
Im neuen "Raubfisch" stand gerade ein Artikel,wobei jemand noch zusätzlich,mit einer Aludose Katzenfutter,angefüttert hat.Diese hat er am Deckel durchlöchert und sie ein paar Meter vor dem Hakenköder,an einer Schnur in die Strömung gelegt.
Nach dem Einsatz,aber bitte die leere Dose wieder mitnehmen!

Taxidermist


----------



## schwerinchris (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: zu viel kraut im wasser zum aal fangen oder genau richtig?*

Ich mache es genau so wie Gründler.
Als Kinder haben wir unsere Aalschnüre immer mitten in die Seerosenfelder gefeuert und gut gefangen.
War auch ne andere Zeit. Heute würde ich das nicht mehr so machen.:m


----------



## Hefti (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: zu viel kraut im wasser zum aal fangen oder genau richtig?*

Moinsen 
Ein anderer Tip wäre: Such doch mal tagsüber nach Löchern im Kraut, die du dann nachts beangeln kannst.
Oder, sofern erlaubt, binde einen Rechen an ein starkes Seil, wirf ihn ins Kraut und mach dir so tagsüber die Stellen für die Nacht frei. Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Methode ist, dass auch der Boden aufgewirbelt wird und so Nahrung für die Fische frei wird. 

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: zu viel kraut im wasser zum aal fangen oder genau richtig?*

Ein User hat hier mal einen Thread über das Angeln in winzigen Gewässern gemacht, er selbst angelt auch auf Aal in einem winzigen verkrauteten Bach.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere versenkt auch er den Köder an freier Leine mitten im Kraut. Dabei benutzt er richtig dickes Gerät um die Aale schnell aus dem Kraut heben zu können, ohne sich auf lange Kämpfe einlassen zu müssen, bei denen die Aale das Kraut auf ihrer Seite haben.

Aber such noch mal lieber nach (vermutlich Unterforum "Gewässer").


----------



## Ute (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: zu viel kraut im wasser zum aal fangen oder genau richtig?*

Sehr Interessant dies hier alles zu lesen. Ich will nämlich auch mal auf Aal gehen. Das eine mal habe ich natürlich das Kraut vermieden, wegen evtl. fest hängen bleiben und das Vorfach reist. Hatte nichts raus geholt.  Aber mal ohne Vorfach  im Kraut zu machen gibt mir wieder neuen Mut. 
Danke schön ^^


----------

